# Pain when sitting down! Is this Bowel related?



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have been having a pain or call it a pinch below my left rib cage (stomach side) for 3 years now. It feels as if something is stuck below my rib or my ribs are sitting on something which is inflamed. Have been to more then a few Dr's who all said that it was A. kidney stone B. Excess Acid C. Muscle pull D. pinched Nerve E. Gastritis F. IBS G. IBD H. PancreatitisAnyway now it has been 3 years since this pinching numb pain started. Some facts about the pain- - It does not get worse with food or does it get better when I have not had food. I have experimented and not had food until 2pm the day after a dinner and the pain still comes when i am sitting. - It gets worse in car journeys and when i am sitting on a office chair for more then one hour - If i stand up or move my sitting postion to a more upright one it goes away completely. Even a slight posture change when sitting takes the pain away.- Sometimes when I lay on my left side on my bed it will start but when i turn on my right it goes away. - When i hunch it gets worse - Is hardly there when I am relaxing on a sunday on my bed. - It seems to get worse on days when I have eaten out- It definately gets worse when i am stressed.Now this pain always feels as if someone is pinching me below my left rib cage and never really onto the "need pain killers" stage. It is very annoying. It has been there every day for the last three years. Was diagnosed as having Hpylori which was treated with some anti-biotics two years ago. Have had a repeat test done 3 months back and its clear. But needless Hyplori should not cause pain. 6 months after this pain started (3 years ago) i got a attack of mild acute Pancreatitis which the Dr said was due to Alcohol? I am not a big drinker. The pain never stopped and silly me started to drink occasionally again a year back and I got another attack of Pancreatitis 8 months back. This time after only having two beers. This even puzzled the Dr's as Alcoholic Pancreatitis happens after Alcohol abuse. Anyway I am sure mine was not caused by Alcohol as both the times I have had a episode i have been eating out for 5-6 days everyday. My tests are all normal MRI, CT, Blood work, endoscopy, Colonoscopy & X-ray's.Recent Dr suggested it could be Costocondritis (inflamtion of muscles in ribs) and gave me painkillers which do numb the pain but when I let go the pain comes back. He even gave me a injection on the area to numb the pain but to no effect. Now a recent Dr gave me Librax x2 a day (chlordiazepoxide clidinium) and suggested I might have IBS. The pain went down considerably after a week of using the drug, then my Dr did a Colonoscopy and found that out to be clear. Nothing wrong with it apparently. Since that day my pain has come back and is now more then it was last week even though I am on the same drug. I am sure this pain has something to do with what is triggering my Pancreatitis. But I am lost.The pain is so much now that I can barely sit for long periods on my seat without shifting around. Is this IBS?


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

I would expect you would have some bowel symptoms if it was IBS....but you dont mention anything other than some pain in your side. Quite frankly a very specific painful spot in your ribs is more likely to be muscular if you have no other symptoms... and since the pancreas is on the left side and you have had 'pancreatitis' several times...well thats where i would be more concerned...but that shows on testing. One question...had any symptoms that might be gallbladder related? such as pain after a fatty meal?...gallbladder problems can cause pancreatitis.....Test for gallbladder is an ultrasound...but you need a good ultrasound tech as it is something that can be missed even when they are looking....


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Only bowel issue I can think of is that I am constipated unless I have my 2-3 Oranges every night after food. The two times I have had Pancreatitis I have been to the toilet 3-4 times on that particular day. My Pancreas is ok, all tests and scans suggest there is no damage and the blood work suggests that its ok. I have also had blood tests for Celiac which came clear.The pain does not get better after a good bowel movement. the colon looks fine during a Colonoscopy but do we need to test the upper part of the small colon? The gall bladder is fine on all scans but then sludge does not come up on Scans. But can gall bladder pain be movement related? All Dr's I have seen agree that any type of Muscular pain should show improvement after a while. 3 years of the pain not getting any better or worse does not suggest muscular according to them. The two times I have had an episode is when i have combined heavy food and beer for 4-5 days. Have beer alone and good food for 5 days and I am ok. Another thing is that I am lacking energy and have had acne on my forehead and upper back (shoulders) which started the same time as the pain. I have heard that if your bowel region is not working ok then you end up getting more toxins in your blood resulting in Acne. Any truth behind that?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The gall bladder is on the right. The pain tends to be severe, continuous for 5-12 hours straight, and happens mostly after a fatty meal.There is a bend in the colon (the splenic flexure) on the left up under the ribs and it is a common trouble spot for IBS.Maybe an area where gas gets trapped or constipated stool has an issue moving around the bend.The colon is designed to store stool for several days without leaking all sorts of nastiness into the body. I'm not sure how much of the toxin theory is just wishful thinking, but there really isn't much that is based on data, it just sounds like it should be right.That the Librax helps (it relaxes smooth muscles like the colon wall) tends to support it is just an issue with where that bend in the colon is.


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> The gall bladder is on the right. The pain tends to be severe, continuous for 5-12 hours straight, and happens mostly after a fatty meal.There is a bend in the colon (the splenic flexure) on the left up under the ribs and it is a common trouble spot for IBS.Maybe an area where gas gets trapped or constipated stool has an issue moving around the bend.The colon is designed to store stool for several days without leaking all sorts of nastiness into the body. I'm not sure how much of the toxin theory is just wishful thinking, but there really isn't much that is based on data, it just sounds like it should be right.That the Librax helps (it relaxes smooth muscles like the colon wall) tends to support it is just an issue with where that bend in the colon is.


But shouldn't this have showed up on the Colonoscopy? Or does that not show IBS?Also are you suggesting that Chronic pain for 3 years could be due to this & sitting down can aggravate this?One thing I do remember is that when I had Pancreatitis this pain was no longer there (maybe as that pain is much worse) but also when that pain went away I was without this pain for 2-3 days after I got out from Hospital. Could this be as I had not taken any food for 5 days my colon was rested? Any tests I can do for this?


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes if you are constipated more toxins do build up in your system....Gallballder problems can be very weird in their presentation, normally though anyone producing gallstones etc will have an attack if they eat high fat food.Gallbladder sludge like sand instead of stones doesnt show.....i know i had it for several years...my bile duct became so inflamed thats partly how i ended up with pancreatitis and viral hep aMuscular pain should have improved after 3 years....What i notice is you have mentioned heavy food more so than beer....that just continues to make me lean towards gallbladder.Movement related does not indicate that its just a muscle etc.... moving in a certain way or lying on one side may place pressure on the problem area.Constipation can cause bizarre pains too....and it is possible its IBS in that sense.I think the easiest test is go eat fried food (no beer with it!).....if that causes strong pain in that spot....i would bet upon gallbladder whether its showing in the test or not (I had to have 5 ultrasounds and none of them showed)....bear in mind eating a heavy fatty fried meal could make you very ill if it is indeed gallbladder so you do it at your own risk..... fat and bad gallbladder equals some fairly intense pain, almost like having appendicitis. Looking back i never linked fat to my gallbladder at the time, but later it was very clear, every fatty meal i had gave me some fairly intense pain say 7 out of 10 on a pain scale, (10 being worse than you can imagine)Oh, and a colonoscopy looks at more than the colon...in fact it should have reached all the way up to the stomach almost, however not all drs will scope that high as the higher you go the greater the risk of perforation.The fact that you have had repeated pancreatitis would lead me to look at other things than IBS as thats not a normal presentation for IBS....The only other thing that supports IBS is that 3 years is a long time before something else would show...


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you for the very detailed reply distressed. Did you have gall bladder symptoms in relation to your posture? Also isn't gall bladder pain in the middle? Is there any way that I can test for splenic flexure problems? What I am finding weird is that Librax and pro-biotics helped in the two weeks but ever since the Colonoscopy the pain has got worse. Yep I have got attacks when I have been eating out heavy foods for 4-5 days? Maybe the Gall bladder produces enough sludge after a few days of heavy consumption? But then what is this pain right now? A combination of Paracetamol & Tramadol takes the pain away. If I have a fatty meal (just had fish & chips yesterday) then I am ok. The pain does not get any worse but i do get mild nausea afterwards. But then I am sure its not just one meal that is causing this. If it is sludge then it is a combination of 4-5 heavy meals. The Dr has just given up on me, he says that all tests are clear and that I am just imagining things. But then the pain is there, i can feel it right now. Its triggering AP in my case. Something else is not right. Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Again the gall bladder is on the right not the left, so pain on the left is not a gall bladder symptom.Usually the problem is after a fatty meal, even just one fatty meal, you release a bunch of bile and if you have a stone that will get it stuck where it blocks things and that causes the pain. I don't think the sludge causes pain and I though ti was pretty consistent, not coming and going.There really isn't at test for splenic flexure issues, just make sure you don't have other things. A lot of IBSers are worse after a colonoscopy from both the disruption to the colonic flora from the flush and the getting pumped full of air and run through with a camera thing.With IBS (whether at that bend in the colon or elsewhere) you are not making up the pain, or forcing yourself to feel it or anything like that even if the doctor told you that specifically (and you need to find a new doctor if they think you are imagining it).The pain isn't from an ulcer or anything like that, it is from a mis-firing of the nerves that either sense or control the gut. It can be in one part of the colon or along the whole thing. Just because it is in the nervous system doesn't make it imaginary.There is a new test that can look for the subtle changes in some blood markers (not the big things you see for more obvious diseases) and can tell IBS from other GI illnesses, but I'm not sure that would give you any more information, and would not change the treatment options.Drugs like Librax are usually the first thing tried and if relaxing the colon muscles isn't enough you attack the nerves in the gut directly with a low dose of antidepressants (the gut nerves use the exact same things the nerves in your brain do and the drugs don't go just to the nerves the sheet of paper with your diagnosis says are the problem).


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

If you can eat fish and chips without a problem then its not likely to be gallbladder.....when i had my problems something like fish and chips would have had me in a great deal of pain.Sludge going through the bile duct also causes a lot of pain, which eventually can become constant.Generally speaking Kathleen is right about left sided pain not being gallbladder, UNLESS the gallbladder leads to pancreatitis.....pancreatitis does cause left sided pain.From the additional info you have given though, I now doubt gallbladder is the problem.As far as posture goes...it by itself can cause weird pains that can be chronic in nature. I think you really have to listen to what your body is telling you and look at what helps and what makes it worse as a guide. The colonoscopy made it worse, well colonoscopies do involve a prep which purges a great deal of your intestinal flora....so probiotics may be worth another try.I would also seriously avoid eating badly for 4-5 days at a time...noone should do that whether they have symptoms or not!!I doubt you are 'imagining' the pain.....and no dr should ever say that even if they suspect that.With all the info you have supplied my next step would be to look for 'what helps'....try to eat healthy and not have days on end of eating badly, get plenty of rest, fluids, exercise all the stuff one does to try and live healthy.If the Librax worked but doesnt anymore, a discussion about alternate medication with the dr may be useful as a noted problem with drugs in that class is tolerance...making the drug less effective.And try another probiotic.....theres heaps of posts in these forums...have a read and compar what others have tried to what you have tried and pick something that you think might work for you.Antidepressants in low doses may also be worth a try. If ou tend to constipation, try an SSRI, for gut problems it should be prescribed in a very low dose.....much much lower than the therapeutic doses recommended for depression.Try one change at a time, and see what helps.


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow! I appreciate all of the advice! More then I could have expected. Thank you very much for listening and replying. So you guys & gals feel that it could be IBS? One more question, when you have IBS can chronic eating of bad food cause any type of changes inside? Inflammation? Malabsorption? The colonoscopy took place a week ago and the pain seems to be the same. In fact probably worse today then it was before. Yep Pancreatitis does cause left sides pain but my blood scores are normal for Pancreatitis. But doesnt the gall bladder sit in front and above the pancreas? So it could still be gall bladder. But then the 3 years of chronic pain is where I suspect that maybe it cant be the gall bladder. Do I need to get the upper digestive track checked out?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unhealthy food really doesn't do some permanent damage to the intestines or prevent you from absorbing nutrients from the healthy food you are eating. Now some diets are so lacking in certain nutrients you can run into problems, and some of them can cause long term issues, but you really don't see much scurvy, beriberi, pellagra or rickets much any more because they do fortify a lot of the junk food with stuff to prevent them.The gall bladder is on the right tucked up against the liver. Every description of gall bladder pain says on the upper right, where it is located (or radiating to the shoulder blade on that side). Not central or left. Usually upper GI pain from an ulcer or something would be center and feel more like it was in the chest rather than on the side.It really sounds like IBS and that is an extremely common place for IBSers to get pain (on the left near/under the ribs) and not a lot else is there to cause chronic pain.


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it possible that IBS can be made worse by MSG or Baking soda? Can anyone direct me to a good site to learn more about what type of foods will suit me. So is this condition for life now? Am I stuck with this pain?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Chronic isn't always permanent. Some people do go into remission and most people find what works for them to minimize the symptoms.Food really varies but you could start with .. which has some of the common issue foods and talks about different kinds of fiber so you can play with things and see what works for you.More things cause diarrhea directly than cause constipation. Some of the "no nos" for diarrhea can actually ease constipation.Never heard of baking soda, but some people do seem to have problems with MSG. Do you mean the tiny amounts of soda that might be in a single cupcake type of thing or the pretty large doses people take when they have heartburn?


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi all,I have been reading everyone's posts and if you don't mind I have a couple of questions regarding my own left side pain. I just had my first colonoscopy today. A small sessile polyp was removed from the sigmoid area. That is all they found, thank God. The procedure was primarily to rule out symptoms of abdominal pain. So it looks like I officially have IBS C. My problem is this. After the procedure I released allot of gas, but my left UQ was giving me allot of pain. They kept me for awhile, walked me around the nite several times to see if the pain would go or if I could release more gas from that area. They called the Dr. to see what they should do. He suggested giving me a shot of Bentyl since it was probably my Ibs being aggrivated. I refused the bentyl because I don't respond well to the antispasmotics. Is this pain something normal, and how long could this go on. I still have the pain, but not as strong. As long as I am lying down it doesn't hurt that much. Of course my insides are making all kinds of loud noises. I know that is normal. I just feel like I am bruised or injured in that area. It is right at the bend of the descending colon. By the way, I also had an EDG at the same time. Hope this is temporary. Thanks for any input you all might have.


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

It can take time to get over a colonoscopy, particularly if they took small tissue samples or repaired/removed anything like polyps whilst they were in there.Ive had 17 scopes...yup 17! (mind you a number of them were pre or post surgery etc) and it always takes a few days to recover.There can also be some inflammation etc in reaction to having the scope, and some technicians are gentler etc than others....give it some time...a week or soOf course if you should start to bleed or something go straight to dr/emergency but it all sounds pretty normal. I know i am always sore for atleast 2-3 days post colonoscopy just from biopsy samples having been taken....always get some sharp pinching pains when they take tissue....If it slowly gets better, let it get better...and i reckon a week or two should see it pass....


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep the type that they put into cup cakes but here they put it in food to cook it faster. Its in most of the food at catered parties/weddings. I get a very dry mouth and indigestion/acidity within a hour of having it. the dry mouth lasts for hours no matter what I drink. The next day I get an upset stomach and need to go to washroom a few times. Both my Acute Pancreatitis episodes have come when i have had food added with MSG/Baking soda for days at a time. I find that weird as baking soda is normally meant to fix acidity, it works differently for me.Also sometimes I get severe nausea and weakness which lasts a whole day when I have had food out for a few days. Which is why I suspected malabsorption. I know eating out is not good for me but I travel a heck of a lot from work and often have no choice but to eat hotel/restaurant food for 10-15 days in a month. This pain can't be gastritis can it? But that should have come up in a endoscopy? I take a antacid every morning on a empty stomach, if I don't take this then I end up up mild to severer acidity by tea time.


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

DistressedThanks for the advice. I just didn't expect this much pain. It is the morning after and I am still feeling pretty bad. Still lots of groanings going on inside the left UQ. I will speak to the Dr. today. On top of that, when I got home from hospital yesterday I started sneezing like crazy, which eventually ended up giving me none stop runny nose and eyes. This morning it is even worse. Could the procedure, anesthesia, oxygen etc. have stirred up, aggrivated my immune system, or is this just a coincident? You are a veteran scope patient. Has this ever happened to you? 17??? Whoa! I did have biopsies of the stomach and esophagus. I also had a polyp removed from the stomach. Apparently the Dr. said that they were benign. That is what my hubby told me. I don't remember anything that the Dr. said. I was loopy. Thanks again! Carolyn


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Should a good bowel movement take away the pain? Mine is still normally there regardless. Also its been a week since my Colonoscopy and the pain is still worse. I find myself having to sit in a very straight up on lying down position to relieve it.


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

I spoke with my Gi yesterday and he told me to take GasX and MOM to have a BM. That will move the gas out. Haven't had a BM yet, but that is normal for me since I have IBS C. Plus my intestines were empty. It takes a few days for my system to get moving. Anyway, today I woke up with no pain in my left UQ. The GasX must have helped. Axil,if you have IBS you are probably having a flare up, but check with your GI anyway. I pray the best for you.


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry about this but what is a flare up? So are you guys sure my condition is IBS? What is IBS C? Will gasx help my pain too? When you have a flare up does that put any extra stress on your body?


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

AxilNo one can say for sure what we think you have. We can only tell you from our own experiences what we have gone through. IBS C is Irritable Bowel Syndrome with Constipation. Are your BM's regular? IBS usually effects the movement of stools resulting in Diahrrea or constipation, but sometimes the BM can be regular and you could still have IBS. A colonoscopy does not have to show up anything questionable like inflamation. You can't see IBS. It is a conclusion after other diseases are ruled out, like colitis or diverticulitis. Personally, I think that you should clean up your diet as best you can. Everyone has different reactions to foods. What one person can tolerate another may not. Keep a food diary to see what you react to when you eat foods that give you pain. Beer is full of yeast. Not good for the gut. Fried and fatty foods, not good. If you could try whole grain foods, no refined sugars and flours, only fresh veggies, fruits and lean meats and fish would help to start. Since you have had problems with the pancreas you might want to focus mostly on the sugar and carb intake. Just for a little while. I know how difficult it is. I am doing the same thing. But I want to get healthy at any cost. I am sick and tired of being sick and tired. So, lifestyle changes are not easy. I had my gallbladder removed in Oct. That kind of pain is pretty specific. It is pain that usually comes on after a greasy meal or even too much alcohol. The pain is from the gallbladder squeezing out bile to break down the fat. If you have gallstones the pain comes from the GB squeezing the stones. PAIN! but after the GB relaxes the pain goes.Besides, the pain is in the middle and travels around to the back under the shoulder blades. It can affect the pancreas, but you would be very sick if you had pancreatitis. Bloodwork would also show inflamation and white count up. Have you ever given any thought to a holistic Dr.? Their approach is different from a regular GI. They test through a theory called Kinesiology. It is different but it is working for me. Google it if you need more info. The only other thought I have is if your problem might be muscular. Have you ever seen a Chiropractor and had xray's done of your spine? Maybe as simple as a pinched nerve that is creating refered pain to the left side. It is worth a try. Also, maybe you just need a second opinion. Have you had more than one Dr.? Sounds like you have been through quite allot of testing. I hope the very best for you.


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have regular bowel movements. Once everyday in the morning but I normally need to eat two oranges every night before sleeping otherwise I do get constipated the next day. Also if I have rice for dinner then I get delayed BM. Even when I have had good BM's (like today I have had 3 for some reason) the pain does not seem to go away. I was traveling all day yesterday and had to have airline food for breakfast and lunch. Out of curiosity how does yeast effect the gut? Does it cause Constipation or bowel movements. I always found that when I had beer I would have good BM the next morning.I feel my Pancreas is fine as heavy food does not cause any discomfort. The pain is never there in the morning or when I am relaxing at home on a Sunday. It has never woken me up when I am sleeping. Although I have worn a back support belt on a few occasions during car journeys and this takes the pain away completely. (should this happen with IBS?) Normally car journeys are the worst and the back support belt which comes all the way to the front is good at keeping the pain away. Which points to another theory of a pinched nerve. But I have had a CT scan of the area where the pain is and also a X-Ray of the back to see if all is fine and the Dr could not find any problems there. I have even had a injection on the exact point where the pain is to see if its a nerve which can be numbed with a pain killer. But this didn't work too.Yep I have been to more then 5 Dr's in regards to this pain. I have also been to a Chiropractor for a month, he tried various exercises and machines and the pain did not go away at all. Today I went to my GI and he gave me a medicine that has the following salts Chlordiazepoxide, Clidinium bromide & Diclomine HCL. I have been taking the two salts for 1 months now (Chlordiazepoxide, Clidinium bromide) today he gave me a new medicine that also has Diclomide included in with the above two salts. I had pain relief for 2 weeks when i first started but then the Colonoscopy triggered something and the pain has come back. So the Dr has started me on the new medicine which I don't like. The new salt (diclomide) is making me feel really sluggish and sleepy. is that normal? I preferred just Chlordiazepoxide, Clidinium bromide. Also he has given a medicine with Rifaximin. Both of these I have to take twice in a day for 15 days. But I really dont like this Clidinium. It makes me sluggish and really sleepy. at night thats ok, but how do I cope with the days. Anyway will give it a shot for a few days and see if my body adjusts to it.


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

The more you relay all of your issues and all of the tests that you have been through, everything seems to be ruled out with the exception of IBS. I know that when I travel, which is not that often, I become very constipated. Of course my IBS is with constipation anyway. But traveling makes it worse. All that sitting probably puts undue pressure on the colon and abdomin. Also lack of movement I would think has a big part in it. Do you exercise? Maybe if you could start walking everyday, or as much as possible, you might find some relief. It sounds like your colon is in spasms. I am pretty sure that one of the drugs your taking is an antispasmodic. You say it helps, so that would indicate that the drug is addressing the spasms, which is what IBS is. Spastic colon. I took one of the antispasmodics for a few weeks and it helped, but I had a bad reaction to it and had to stop. I am now being treated through a holistic Dr. and things are much better. Remember, you can have normal BM's even though your colon is spasming. It isn't pleasant. I have had localized pain for months and yet when I just had my colonoscopy there was nothing to see. I thought for sure I was dieing with cancer. As for the yeast, I do not know how that might affect the body. That might be something you want to google. "Candida" is a yeast overgrowth that can really make you sick. It isn't something that just comes from yeasts in breads and beers. It thrives on sugar. Alcohol, carbs and starchy foods all break down into sugar. Our country is a sugar based country. Sugar is in everything. Also parasites thrive on sugar. But don't let this overwhelm you to the point of not knowing where the begin. Take one day at a time. Try to eat healthy and excercise as much as you can. It can get better, but it takes willingness to change lifestyle. I know that you will get better. You sound very determind and I encourage you to go for it!! By the way, your colonoscopy most likely triggered your new pain. It happened to me also. I am 4 days post procedure and I still feel like I did 100 sit ups.Hope this has been helpful. My best wishes for a healthy future.


----------



## Rich767 (Jan 9, 2009)

HiMy pain is under my ribs and in my back about mid way up. Sometimes right in the centre of my bsck near my spine and other times on the left or right or in my sidesIt also seems to increase when I sit down or walk about, and is less uncomfortable when Im in bed.Im I right in thinging tha the top of the bowel goes under or near the bottom ribs so if they where causing pain and you sat down, the crunching up of you abs would but pressure on the bowel, infact wouldn't the ribs move down over the bowel more putting more pressure on it?Its just a thought but its the only logical thing I can think of, why sitting down would make a bowel problem worse and surely this must be very common?Rich


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your help. So let me get this straight from all that I have read that this condition is here to stay and all that the anti-spasmodic medicines will do is take the edge of the pain and give me some major side effects. I let go of Librax yesterday and I have been having a bad time with the withdrawal symptoms. had irritability and had dizzy spells today. Dr has changed me over to some new meds but they seem to contain the same salts. But my question is do I need to take them and suffer the side effects and also the withdrawal symptoms? When there is no real cure for this other then watching my eating habits?


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

AxilMaybe you should have weaned yourself off of the drugs. I am sorry that you are so miserable. I still believe that you can overcome your discomforts by changing some things in your lifestyle. I know it sucks, but you will be better off for it. If indeed you do have IBS you should look into the kind of diet that you should try to maintain. Also, think about seeing a Naturapath that could treat you holistically. Just a suggestion. That is what I am doing and I am happy that I am just about drug free, and taking natural supplements. Like I said before, you may have food allergies that are triggering your problems. Drs. don't usually go into those details. They just prescribe drugs that address the symptoms but not the cause. Not to say that many people haven't been helped by those drugs. I just choose to go an alternative route. It works best for me. Don't give up. There is hope for you. You just need to decide what is best for you. Do some more research. It takes time to learn all there is to this complicated infliction, if indeed that is what it is. IBS.Hang in there!


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

By natural supplements do you mean fiber supplements? Yeah I feel that I should have come off the drugs slowly. What happend was that Librax was working for me just fine until my Colonoscopy. It had taken away 80% of the pain so the Dr felt that we were targeting the right area. However the pain got worse after the procedure and the Dr then prescribed me Librax + one other salt (sorry i dont have the medicine with me right now) this made me feel really drowsy and made me feel really low. I spent most of saturday and sunday in bed sleeping due to the drowsiness. So i let go of this medicine. Seems like a bad idea, as the withrawl symptoms were quite bad yesterday. However he has given me 3 new tablets and one of the them is the Librax + other salt which i need to now take at night. Have not taken it for two days now so still getting the withrawls. Taking it tonight so hopefully should feel better.Does anyone know how long it will take to come of this medicine if I take one at night only. The dr's should really warn you about its addidtive nature. I would have never started it if I knew what it would be like. I hate taking these meds.


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

AxilWhat I am refering to with regards to natural supplements are whole foods,minerals, enzymes and herbs that are in capsule or tablet form through a company that my Dr. uses. I have been using them for 3 weeks and I am feeling great. It addresses my total digestive system. I am also detoxing parasites. The goals are to stay away from all pharma drugs and synthetic vitamins and supplements, and to maintain the highest quality of health through natural means. It also addresses other parts of the body that are weakened and causing illnesses that we are totally unaware of. It is like doing spring cleaning in your home (body) and changing air filters in your heating system (organs) to create a healthier, cleaner environment. Getting to the root of our health issues starts at the cellular level. Sounds complicated but makes allot of sense. The money that we pour into the medical and pharma systems out of pocket is very costly compared to the small amount out of pocket to visit a Naturopath and pay for the supplements. Think about all of the copays between Drs. and Pharmacys and even health food stores for all of the bottles of vitamins and supplements we buy and sit on our shelves. It adds up. So what I am saying is that it might be worth it to consider alternative treatment. Once again, I am not against Drs. and medicines. Thank God we have those options. Many of which have saved lives. It is just "food" for thought. As for the meds you are taking, did you want to know how long it would take to get them out of your system if you stop taking them? My Dr. told me that it would take about a week to stop feeling the side effects of the meds. That was about right. Maybe it depends on how long you were taking them. I think that it takes about a month to be totally rid of them. I hadn't invested that much time into my meds, maybe 3 weeks. But my symptoms were so bad that I ended up in the ER. You really shouldn't drop your meds cold turkey. Besides, you may be feeling the side effects of the drugs rather than withdrawel symptoms. I know that with my meds I was feeling like a zombie, lightheaded and weak. Depends on your own system. We all react differently. I will pray for you, that you will find peace and healing in whatever you choose to do for your optimum health.


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I have been cold turkey for two days now and now I am starting to feel better. I think the worst of it is over. But I really didn't like the side effects of Librax. Does this company that your Dr uses have a web address? I would like to give it a shot too.


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

AxilGood to hear you are feeling better. Here is the web site that you asked for. www.standardprocess.com. Here's the thing. You should probably see a Dr. that recommends these products so that he/she can test you to see what supplements your body needs. They have an 800 number that you could call so you may be able to ask if they have any Drs. who practice in your area. They can also send you literature to help inform you better. Hope you have success with that.


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

I live in the UK. So that will make it quite hard for me. Will see if I can find a local Dr here. But I am so glad that I found this website. I think I have made more progress in one week with the help of people on here then I have with 10+ Dr's and 3 years of medicines. Going to also try the Holistic Dr approach. It seems that this condition is here to stay if I go the alopathey way unless I stay drugged for life. Other ways seem to be more friendly and have a better approach.


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have been taking 1 daily tablet of Mebeverine 200mg & 2 daily tabs of Drotaverine Hydrochloride. The pain seems to have gone down from a 8 to a 4 out of 10. Dr wants me to take it for 15 days (been 7 so far) My question is that once I let go of these meds will my pain come back to a 8 again? Also does this mean that it is my bowels that are causing the pain as the medicines are targeting the bowels only?


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bump..... anyone?


----------



## Rich767 (Jan 9, 2009)

AxilDoes the pain increase or come on if you bendover, say touch your toes or something when stood upRich


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

It doesn't get any worse. If I stand up its not there at all. It is there right now when I am sitting on my bed against the back rest. I have noticed right now that the pain is not really there when i try and touch my toes but is there when i lean forward and left. I really don't feel that its a muscle as then the pain is only there when i put pressure and my abdomen sits on something.


----------



## Brennas-Belly (Feb 14, 2009)

Just thought I add my 2 cents. I can be pretty much pain free then come in here and sit in the computer chair and the pain just kills me. When I am in this chair, without thinking, I lean forward and it scrunches me up. It's almost always lower abdomen pain that goes all the way through to my back. If I go lay down or lean back in my recliner it goes away. I admit I to have a bit of a tummy and I'm sure that doesn't help. So, in my case at least, sitting in this chair, scrunched up, does make it hurt when I sit.


----------



## axil23 (Feb 17, 2009)

axil23 said:


> Sorry about this but what is a flare up? So are you guys sure my condition is IBS? What is IBS C? Will gasx help my pain too? When you have a flare up does that put any extra stress on your body?


can anyone advise me on this? Does a flare up put any extra stress on your body?


----------



## sonarfred (Jan 28, 2015)

So it has been a long time since you last posted. Is your problem still with you or has it fortunately gone away? It would be real interesting to hear from someone that has some finding to report several years later. I find your post with a search "why splenic flexure worse when sitting". I have the EXACT same symptoms you describe. I am a male, 56 years old. Always in good health until now. The latest drugs are Linzess are Amitiza. I have tried Linzess and now I am trying Amitiza. I hope to hear from you. Thank you.


----------

